# Groupon Offer



## Harry31 (8 Aug 2014)

Groupon are offering Scholl Fungal nail treatment at the bargain price of €15.99 & saying the actual cost is €49.90, but Boots have the same item on sale for €29.99 - misleading or am I missing something?


----------



## Leo (8 Aug 2014)

You're missing the fact that most of these group deals aren't nearly as good as they're made out to be.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Aug 2014)

It's still cheaper than Boots so what's the problem? For sales/discounts the item just has to have been at that price at some stage.


----------



## Harry31 (8 Aug 2014)

The problem is it's not true -the offer as advertised


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Aug 2014)

Harry31 said:


> Groupon are offering Scholl Fungal nail treatment at the bargain price of €15.99 & saying the actual cost is €49.90, but Boots have the same item on sale for €29.99 - misleading or am I missing something?





Harry31 said:


> The problem is it's not true -the offer as advertised



It may well be misleading but having been down the road of reporting false advertising I certainly would not go to the bother again.  Some years ago I wrote to the Advertising Standards Authority and got a vague reply 6 months after I wrote to them!  The company that I reported had removed the false advertisements 2 days after I copied them in on the letter.

I understand this is an item you are purchasing and not receiving treatment but when it comes to healthcare treatment I would be very careful about cheap deals on any website.    I've seen many bad reviews by people who have gone to salons and if you watch the video on this dermatologists website you will see why one needs to be very, very careful [broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (8 Aug 2014)

Manufacturer's recommended retail price being quoted by Groupon, which Boots are discounting too?


----------



## Grizzly (9 Aug 2014)

I normally check out the various deals also before making a purchase. I have found that in some restaurants the "blackboard" in house deal when you arrive at the restaurant is better value than the Groupon type deal. Same with the hotel deals. We saved a few € by purchasing a deal but got the room overlooking the roof area with extractor fan noise etc. Certainly not the sea view room.
Some deals can be good but looking at some of those on offer, they are from the same companies over and over, these guys have perfected the offer and is now part of their norm.


----------



## Harry31 (9 Aug 2014)

I check out the deals too, have bought a couple on Groupon & other deal sites & generally been pleased. Of course what do they say -if a deal looks to good to be true then it probably is! Nice to see the comments though.


----------



## fluffy47 (9 Aug 2014)

We bought a karcher window cleaner in woodies recently m.they advertised it as reduced from 99 euro to 76 I think. Bought it. A week later saw it in Tesco for 65. 
It goes on everywhere.


----------

